# 00 or semolina flour for making pasta?



## critical647 (Aug 15, 2010)

What will the differences be and which is the preferred/correct type of flour to use?


----------



## kyheirloomer (Feb 1, 2007)

OO refers to the fineness of the grind, Critical. It is not a measure of wheat hardness, as is often thought.

I prefer semolina, myself. But, from what I can judge, I'm in a minority.


----------



## critical647 (Aug 15, 2010)

So which type of flour is used in most 00 products?  Semolina? Most 00 flour I've seen before is white colored which means it has to be a different type of flour than the traditional yellow colored semolina flour.


----------



## skatz85 (Mar 3, 2010)

try searching i remember someone started a thread with the same question. 00 just means its really fine, semolina is different. i have used all purpous flour and it turns out alright(have made ravioli and pasta with it), at work we use 00 for gnocci and pasta, comes out really delicate and delicious. i ahvent used semolina much but i have a few times.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

AFAIK, semolina is coarsely ground Durum wheat flour, 00 is finely ground wheat flour.


----------

